# FS: Brand New Venom 400 Performance Computer Module 90-95 Nissan Hardbody Pickup!!!!!



## M3tor2nR (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi! I have for sale a brand new Venom 400 Performance Computer Module part number V30-133 for the 1990-1995 Nissan Hardbody Pickups!



The VENOM 400™ improves horsepower by as much as 25% through the range of approximately 1,000 to 5,000 RPM. The VENOM 400™ is OBD II compatible. Besides a substantial increase of torque, the VENOM 400™ reduces flat spots or delay time during sudden acceleration. 

The VENOM 400™ incorporates an 8-bit micro-controller that is capable of monitoring the various sensor inputs and modifying their output at more than 40 times per second. 

If you have already installed a performance prom, the VENOM 400™ will enhance the vehicle's performance beyond the parameters set by the performance prom. 

The VENOM 400™ is only active when peak performance is required. During normal driving, the VENOM 400™ remains passive until the microcomputer determines that engine airflow and throttle position warrants increased performance. Normal fuel economy prevails while under normal load. 

The VENOM 400™ enhances the performance gains achieved by installing an upgraded chip. Whatever the gains are as specified within the chip, they will be magnified through the use of the VENOM 400™. 

The VENOM 400™ has an off switch so smog certification is achieved when not racing. 

The VENOM 400™ will not trigger the emission safeguards of today's vehicles. 

Easy installation in 20-30 minutes with basic hand tools requiring only four electrical connections. 

Red cockpit LED indicating VENOM 400™ activation. 

Up to 25% more increase in horsepower throughout the power range of 1,000 to 5,000 RPM (where the vehicles red line is 6,000 RPM). 

The flat spot or delay found with automatic transmission downshifts, which can be as much as three seconds, is eliminated (when equipped with auto instead of manual). 



















Retails for over - $350.00!! You can have this for $275 SHIPPED!! 

Please e-mail me at [email protected] if interested. Willing to take offers as well. Thanks!


----------



## M3tor2nR (Jun 16, 2006)

Shoot me some offers.


----------



## M3tor2nR (Jun 16, 2006)

And up we go


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Classifieds go here --

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/index.php


----------

